
Nvidia  robot reference platforms - spullara
https://developer.nvidia.com/embedded/community/reference-platforms
======
Jack000
that looks like a scanse.io lidar on the racecar. I've have a preorder on one
of those for almost a year now, wonder how they got it so early.

~~~
derekja
Scanse.io lidar units are out now. I got my Kickstarter unit a few weeks ago,
anyway.

~~~
fuzzythinker
For those interested, either wait for Quanergy S3-qi if you can, or opt for
the better RP Lidar A2.

[http://diydrones.com/profiles/blogs/comparing-two-low-
cost-s...](http://diydrones.com/profiles/blogs/comparing-two-low-cost-
scanning-lidars)

~~~
Jack000
I'm surprised the scanse lidar performs so poorly. Its advantage is supposed
to be that it's a "real" ToF lidar vs the triangulation thing that RPlidar
does.

Has there been recent news on Quanergy? The latest I could find was from last
year saying they'll be out early this year. The price point and specs all seem
too good to be true, leaving me a bit skeptical, but I would be very happy to
be proven wrong.

------
modeless
I'm more interested in the simulator at the moment. Any news about that?

------
sbierwagen
No prices?

~~~
CocoaGeek
$500 (for the Jetson TX2 Developer Kit) :(

~~~
rtkwe
Half off with a .edu email.

